# Paul Harvey on Tolkien



## skelter (Jun 5, 2016)

So, I could be imagining this, but I believe many years ago I heard a Paul Harvey "Rest of the Story" about Tolkien and where he came up with the idea of Hobbits. Does anybody else remember this or possibly even have it or a link to it somewhere?


----------



## Alcuin (Jun 6, 2016)

I don’t know if this is helpful, but I _think_ I remember hearing Paul Harvey mentioning Tolkien late in Harvey’s career – maybe between 12 and 15 years ago. I didn’t normally listen to him, but since he was discussing Tolkien, I did that afternoon. I’m pretty sure it’s a good memory, because I remember where I was, and that I was driving home. What I don’t recall is the subject matter, except that it involved JRR Tolkien, or exactly when it was. 

I tried a Google search, but found nothing. There must be a Paul Harvey archive somewhere, though: you could try looking for that, contact the archivist, and ask if they know when it took place and what Harvey said. 

Hope that’s helpful. And let us know what you find!


----------



## skelter (Jun 6, 2016)

Paul Harvey stuff is surprisingly hard to find. Found a handful of youtube videos, and this page: http://www.radioechoes.com/paul-harvey 

But I can't really turn anything up on the googlenet as far as a specific "Rest of the Story" about Tolkien. 

It seems like I remember the story Paul Harvey told going something like this: Tolkien was drowsing in his study late one evening when he somehow noticed he was not alone in the room. Investigating further, he realized there was a little man standing in front of his desk. The little man then looked at him and said "In a hole in the ground there lived a Hobbit". 

I don't know if that was supposed to be a dream (or a horrible nightmare) Tolkien had or if he really believed it happened or if this story is 100% apocryphal. But that's what I seem to remember in Paul Harvey's little "Rest of the Story". I just can't find any mention of it anywhere on the internet, so I could be entirely, completely, insanely wrong on this.


----------

